# Windows XP / Burned Image Question



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

I backed up my Tivo image onto a hard drive (Hinsdale method, Weaknees CD). The problem is that all of my machines are XP and I was told that booting even once to a drive connected to an XP machine will screw up your FAT32 drive.

So, I had a friend format an old 6 gig hard drive on his FAT32 machine with nothing on it but DOS and some CDROM drivers. I used this drive as my C: drive to back up my Tivo image to.

Problem is, I had no way of getting my Tivo.bak file to a CD -- there's no software on the drive to do this. And I want the file somewhere safer than an idle hard drive. So, hooked it up as a slave on my XP machine and used my XP machine to burn several CDs. Is the hard drive worth keeping intact now that its been hooked up to an XP machine, or should I re-format it in FAT32, boot to it and copy my Tivo.bak image off one of my CDs back onto the drive?

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Everything you have done is fine. The problem you are afraid of is attaching the actual drive from the TiVo (not the drive holding the backup) to the computer while booting into XP. Reimaging the drive cures it or running the special utility.


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahhh. Thanks. I'll throw the drive in a box with the CDs and keep it as a backup also. I guess I wasn't thinking enought about the distinction between the live Tivo drive and the backup repository.


----------



## trainsho (Mar 30, 2006)

OK, along the same lines, I made up a 40 gig with xp pro but kept the file system fat32, is there still the boot issue when connecting your tivo drive ???


----------



## fredfillis (Sep 25, 2002)

trainsho said:


> OK, along the same lines, I made up a 40 gig with xp pro but kept the file system fat32, is there still the boot issue when connecting your tivo drive ???


Yes, I believe there is a problem regardless of the format of your boot drive.

If your tivo drive is connected to a machine while the machine boots into XP you WILL have a problem regardless of whether your windows boot drive is FAT32 or NTFS.


----------

